# Front Mounted Sickle Mower



## FutureFarm (Oct 12, 2018)

Are there any sickle mowers that mount to front end loaders instead of a bucket? Since sickle mowers require less hp than disk, drum, flail, or rotary mower it could allow a smaller tractor to mow row middles in one pass. I've found sickle mowers, but they're all offset to the side and wont allow use between vine rows and meant for cutting hay.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 4, 2018)

Interesting question. I have been looking at sickle mowers of late myself. I use a Woods rear discharge mower in the vineyard, but would like to use the sickle bar vs. the woods or the bush hog for the fields. Here is a good option for a sickle bar mower that doesn't use the old wobble box to drive the blades. And you can stand it up to trim vertical as well (see video).

https://www.everythingattachments.com/5-Foot-Sickle-Bar-Mower-p/uni-fsbm-5.htm


----------



## Mismost (Nov 4, 2018)

We used to have a Gravlee walk behind tractor that had a sickle bar cutter attachment ..... Great for cleaning under Bob wire fences. Had a mower and a tiller attachment too

we ran that thing hard.... Cast iron engine get we rebuilt it three times.... Back in the 70's... Don't k now how good they are today


----------



## CTDrew (Nov 7, 2018)

BCS walk behind tractors have a sickle bar attachment that front mounts. Might be helpful to look at depending on how much you have. 
https://bcsamerica.com/product/sickle-bar-mower


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 7, 2018)

Definitely an option. I will stick to the Woods rear discharge for our vineyard. But I intend to get a side sickle bar for trimming field edges and under trees.


----------



## Sage (Nov 8, 2018)

Some background info would help. How big of an area, how wide is the strip you're planning on mowing.

I used to use an old JD lawn tractor with a 60" deck. It would take down anything up to 2 ft high weeds. It's now 35 years old and still going at my daughter's house.


----------

